# RIP Walrus...



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

a local cyclist has left us. I saw this in other forums but not here in his hometown one - 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=104913 


link to his posts:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/search.php?searchid=1333769 


One of those guys I was sure I'd run into one day but never did unfortunately.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> a local cyclist has left us. I saw this in other forums but not here in his hometown one -
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=104913
> 
> ...


Same here.

It's funny how what people can take from a person can be so different. On the other threads they talked a lot about his sense of humor. But I didn't even think of him as one of the funny ones. To me, he was always one of the wisest people on this forum and his posts couldn't be disregarded.

(Hope he's enjoying a double-dipped frenchy at Phillipe right now.)


----------



## yarble (Dec 16, 2005)

DrRoebuck said:


> Same here.
> 
> It's funny how what people can take from a person can be so different. On the other threads they talked a lot about his sense of humor. But I didn't even think of him as one of the funny ones. To me, he was always one of the wisest people on this forum and his posts couldn't be disregarded.
> 
> (Hope he's enjoying a double-dipped frenchy at Phillipe right now.)


i propose a memorial ride in his honor. im thinking a route through griffith that ends at bobs big boy where all partake in burgers and milk shakes. i think he would have enjoyed that.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> One of those guys I was sure I'd run into one day but never did unfortunately.


I too always thought I'd run into him or meet him one day. Who knows maybe we waved to each other riding through Griffith Park or something.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

yarble said:


> i propose a memorial ride in his honor. im thinking a route through griffith that ends at bobs big boy where all partake in burgers and milk shakes. i think he would have enjoyed that.


I would be up for that.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

il sogno said:


> I would be up for that.


So would I. I proposed the same to Hollywood in a PM.

I can do it any day but Wednesday of this week.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

DrRoebuck said:


> So would I. I proposed the same to Hollywood in a PM.
> 
> I can do it any day but Wednesday of this week.


What time of day? 

Tues. (tomorrow) is not good for me. 

Thursday would be good and Friday after 4:00 would be fine. Saturday/Sunday would be good too.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

il sogno said:


> What time of day?
> 
> Tues. (tomorrow) is not good for me.
> 
> Thursday would be good and Friday after 4:00 would be fine. Saturday/Sunday would be good too.


I was thinking evening. Thursday or Friday evening would be fine. Sunday is also very good. Saturday is ok if that's what works out better for everyone else.


----------

